# Reicht mein Netzteil für eine RTX 2070 Super?



## Kartoffel02 (29. August 2019)

*Reicht mein Netzteil für eine RTX 2070 Super?*

Hey Leute,

bin leider nicht so der Technik pro, daher brauche ich mal etwas Hilfe. Ich überlege mir die Rtx 2070 Super zu kaufen (wahrscheinlich die von Palit), weiß aber, nicht ob mein Netzteil das noch schafft. 

Mein Netzteil ist das: Be Quit! L8-530W Pure Power Modular 80+ Bronze. Habe es im Juli 2015 gekauft.

Meine anderen Komponenten:

-Intel Core i5 7600 4x 3.50GHz
-MSI H270 GAMING M3 Intel H270 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail
-Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühler
-16GB G.Skill RipJaws V rot DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit ( 2x 8GB)
-250GB Samsung 850 Evo
-250GB Samsung 840 Evo
-DVD Laufwerk
- 2 Lüfter

Kann mir jemand sagen ob mein Netzteil dafür noch ausreichend ist?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. August 2019)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für eine Rtx 070 Super?*

Ja, es reicht auch, allerdings ist es technisch nicht gerade up-to-date, weshalb man sich durchaus Gedanken über einen Austausch machen kann.

Kannst ja mal den Kommentar von Threshold lesen: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?

Falls du dich dazu entschließt 50-100€ in ein neues Netzteil zu investieren, kannst du gerne hier kurz nachfragen. Dann gibt es bestimmt zwei, drei Empfehlungen


----------



## facehugger (29. August 2019)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für eine Rtx 070 Super?*

Sollte ausreichen, ist ja kein Chinaböller Beim nächsten Unterbau/der nächsten Graka würd ich es allerdings wechseln...

Gruß


----------



## Kartoffel02 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für eine Rtx 070 Super?*

Vielen dank für die Antworten!

Was ich vielleicht noch mal schreiben sollte, ist, das ich die:  8GB Palit GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER JS Aktiv meine. Also die vor ca. einem Monat erschienen ist. Bei der 215W angegeben wird. Ist bei der Palit halt mit dem Namen etwas blöd laufen.


----------



## markus1612 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für eine Rtx 070 Super?*



Kartoffel02 schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Antworten!
> 
> Was ich vielleicht noch mal schreiben sollte, ist, das ich die:  8GB Palit GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER JS Aktiv meine. Also die vor ca. einem Monat erschienen ist. Bei der 215W angegeben wird. Ist bei der Palit halt mit dem Namen etwas blöd laufen.



Es geht nicht um die Leistung, sondern um die Technik, die beim L8 nicht mehr so prickelnd ist.
500W reichen völlig aus für das System und ne 2070 Super.

Es wäre aber auch mal interessant, warum du dir ne 2070 Super kaufen willst?
Wo haste Probleme mit dem System?
Welchen Monitor hast du?
Welche Spiele spielst du?
Welche Settings?

Der i5 7600 ist aus heutiger Sicht nämlich auch nicht mehr wirklich optimal.


----------



## Kartoffel02 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für eine Rtx 070 Super?*

Habe mir vor paar Monaten einen ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR gekauft und habe eine MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G, daher wird es mal zeit für eine neue Karte. Mit den anderen Komponenten wollte ich noch etwas warten, weil ich damit noch keine Probleme hatte. Spielen tue ich hauptsächlich Shooter und Strategie.
Hatte erst überlegt mir eine Rtx 2060 Super zu holen, bin dann aber doch irgendwie zu den 2070 Super abgedriftet.


----------



## markus1612 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für eine Rtx 070 Super?*

Bist du dir sicher, dass bei Shootern und Strategie überhaupt die GPU das Problem ist?
Shooter sind nämlich tendenziell eher weniger GPU-limitiert und Strategie tendiert auch eher Richtung CPU-Limit.

Kuck dir mal das hier an. Da wird eigentlich ziemlich gut gezeigt, wie du das Limit in deinen Anwendungen ermittelst:
FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2019)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für eine Rtx 070 Super?*



Kartoffel02 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob mein Netzteil dafür noch ausreichend ist?



Das Netzteil reicht dafür. Ist zwar technisch altbacken, aber 4 Jahre Betrieb gehen noch.
Wenn du den Unterbau erneuerst, solltest du es dann aber mit ersetzen.


----------



## INU.ID (29. August 2019)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für eine RTX 2070 Super?*

Bitte immer erst genau mit den entsprechenden Tools nachschauen, ob bei den Spielen die man spielt die CPU oder die GPU limitiert. Es wäre doch sehr ärgerlich, wenn man für teuer Geld eine neue Grafikkarte kauft, nur um dann festzustellen, dass die FPS nicht mehr geworden sind, weil die CPU das schwächste Glied war (oder andersherum).


----------



## Kartoffel02 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für eine RTX 2070 Super?*

Vielen Dank! Ich werde mir das mal angucken.


----------



## Kartoffel02 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für eine RTX 2070 Super?*

Haben es noch nicht getestet, aber eben kurz nach CPUs geguckt. Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, hat der i5 9600K
den gleich Sockel wie mein i5 7600. Dann müsste ich zumindest kein neues Mainboard und Kühler kaufen.

Was würdet ihr denn an meiner Stelle machen?

z.B.: i5 9600K + Rtx 2070 Super + Netzteil?

Oder lieber: i5 9600K + Rtx 2060 Super + Netzteil?

Oder ganz anders?

Ist die Rtx 2070 Super zu übertrieben für ein i5?


----------



## paddypitt87 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für eine RTX 2070 Super?*

Nein, du brauchst ein neues Board, leider. Das ist so bei Intel. Es passt zwar mechanisch aber eben elektrisch nicht. Die CPU wird einfach nicht erkannt werden. Aber du hast ja DDR4 Ram. Könntest ja auch ein b360 z.B. nehmen mit einem i7 8700 wenn es Intel sein muss. 

Würde aber eher B450 und Ryzen 2600 bei einem niedrigen Budget empfehlen. Aber wie schon erwähnt teste es doch erstmal woran es hapert.

btw. 

Es gibt eigentlich keine passenden Komponenten zueinander. Wenn du also einen i5 mit ner RTX 2070 kombinierst, kann man das zwar machen aber dabei kommt es eben auf das Spiel und den Grafik Einstellungen und Auflösung an. 

In 4K z.B. limitiert die 2070 eher als in full HD bei deinem i5, da in full hd die RTX einfach so viele fps rendert, dass du  schneller ins ins CPU limit kommst. Das ist aber nur ein Beispiel. Das muss nicht so sein. 

Deswegen sollst du ja in deinen Games und Einstellungen ja nachschauen, was denn jetzt genau limitiert, dass du unzufrieden bist.


----------



## sentinel1 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für eine RTX 2070 Super?*

Ich würde erstmal nur die GPU upgraden, sparen und später die CPU samt Unterbau.

Diese GPU ist zwar etwas teurer geworden, ist aber angenehm leise und hat "quasi" kein Spulenfiepen. Allerdings gerät man mit dem Kühler bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen ins Temp - Limit 83°C.

- am BQ L8-400W Netzteil ohne Probleme : Dauertest mit F@h

MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Aero 8G ab €'*'569,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Kartoffel02 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für eine RTX 2070 Super?*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal nur die GPU upgraden, sparen und später die CPU samt Unterbau.
> 
> Diese GPU ist zwar etwas teurer geworden, ist aber angenehm leise und hat "quasi" kein Spulenfiepen. Allerdings gerät man mit dem Kühler bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen ins Temp - Limit 83°C.
> 
> ...



Vielen dank für den Tipp, aber ich wohne in einer Dachgeschosswohnung. Hier wird es immer Sommer schon gut heiß und da wäre mir das zu riskant.


----------



## FstyleZ (2. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich klink mich hier mal mit ein da ich eigentlich das selbe anliegen habe, ich bekomme in kürze folgende Grafikkarte (Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GAMING OC 3X 8G), meine jetzige ist eine RTX 2060.
Und da ich mir ziemlich sicher bin das mein Netzteil nicht ausreichen könnte, wollte ich mal eure Meinungen zu hören und welches Netzteil ihr mir daher empfehlen könnt.

Hier ein paar Daten zu meinem Rechner.

CPU: Intel® Core&#8482; i7-9700F, 8× 3000 MHz, Turbo bis zu 4700 MHz
CPU-Kühler: BoostBoxx Liquid B120 Wasserkühlung, vorbefüllt, wartungsfrei, 120mm Radiator, Pumpe mit BoostBoxx RGB Logo
Boot SSD: M.2 SSD 512 GB Kingston (535 MB/s lesen , 465 MB/s schreiben)
Speicher: 16 GB DDR4-RAM, Dual Channel, max. 2666 MHz, Crucial
Grafik: Palit GeForce® RTX 2060 Dual, 6 GB GDDR6, HDMI, DisplayPort, DVI, inklusive GeForce® Experience
Mainboard: ASUS PRIME H310M-E, Sockel 1151, Intel® H310 Chipsatz, 4× SATA III (6 GBit/s), 1× M.2, 2× USB 3.1, 2× USB 2.0, 2× Front-USB, 1× PCIe X16, 2× PCIe X1, 2× PS/2, 8-Kanal HD Audio
Netzteil: 500 Watt CSL Silent-Netzteil, 82% Effizienz
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Home, 64Bit


----------



## Nathenhale (2. September 2020)

Also ich würde jetz keine 2070Super mehr kaufen und auch keine 2080 mehr da jetzt neue karten von NV da sind und die 3070, ist Preistechnisch sehr interesant.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2020)

FstyleZ schrieb:


> Netzteil: 500 Watt CSL Silent-Netzteil, 82% Effizienz



Das Netzteil ist Crap. Das solltest du so oder so ersetzen.
Allerdings -- ich würde keine 2070 mehr nehmen -- oder halt wenn sie sehr preiswert ist.
Die 3070 ist recht gut im Preis und klar stärker.


----------



## FstyleZ (2. September 2020)

ok danke für die Tipps aber die Grafikkarte reicht mir erstmal aus, daher ist es für mich wichtig welches Netzteil ich da nun brauche.
Habe gelesen das ein 650w empfohlen wird.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2020)

Ein Pure Power mit 500 Watt reicht völlig aus.
be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '59,94 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## FstyleZ (2. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Pure Power mit 500 Watt reicht völlig aus.
> be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'59,94 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Super ich dank dir


----------

